# Blythe Island camp ground



## JHO (Mar 17, 2016)

Normally camp on Jekyll Island but it was all full for next week. Got a spot at Blythe island though. Bringing a small Jon boat with 15hp on the back. Reds, trout or flounder in the river there west of i95?  Normally put in behind Jekyll and fish the creeks as well as on St Simons. Would be easy to put in a the campground though. And tips or suggestions would be great. 

The fishing pier any good at the campground? 

We normally throw popping corks with live shrimp or mud minnows/small finger mullet. Or throw soft plastics. 

Thanks for the advice in advance!! 

Josh


----------



## WalkinDead (Mar 17, 2016)

The pier at Blythe is no longer useable, it is blocked off and partially disassembled.  Live bait at Blythe has been scarce lately due to the suppliers boat/trailer repairs, but spoke to him yesterday and he should be up and running again within a day or so.  Whiting are being caught in the deep channel at the entrance to Fancy bluff creek by the sand bar.  Trout can be caught occasionally off the shell beds just to the north of the ramp on the west bank and around the pilings of the bridges.  The area in front of the ramp both ways has live bottom and bottom fishing in the area is picking up.  If the water is calm enough and you want to make the run to Joiner Creek there are several inlets there that produce well also.   Take the short cut that passes under Jekyll causeway and head to the left when you get into Joiner.  Some of the inlets have live bottom in front of them.  Sharks should not be much of a problem at this time, although I did catch two 40"+ blacktips off of Jekyll Pier on Tuesday, a bit of a surprise.  For Reds, toss artificials like DOA shrimp on the mud flats during the high tide phase, if you see or catch any try cut bait on the bottom in the channels near the area; you can catch plenty of yellow tails easily enough to use for bait.
If you want to trailer your boat to Jekyll, whiting are being caught off the pier, but it's still early for consistent action.  The artificial reefs to the north of the pier have been getting a lot of attention and the shell beds near the pier have been producing trout and sheephead.  Reds are caught off the pier occasionally using cut bait, but a bit early for consistent action from them also.
Hope this information helps. Good luck.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 17, 2016)

There is also a guy nearby that sells bait out of his shop in his yard, he is just past blythe island, maybe a mile down the road. He has gulp cheap too.


----------



## JHO (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks for the info fellas. Hopefully all goes well starting Monday!


----------



## WalkinDead (Mar 19, 2016)

He is the same person who supplies the bait for Blythe Island.


----------



## armyvet4583 (Mar 20, 2016)

Jones bait shop is the name has oive shrimp everytime we go.


----------



## MOTS (Mar 20, 2016)

WalkinDead said:


> The pier at Blythe is no longer useable, it is blocked off and partially disassembled.  Live bait at Blythe has been scarce lately due to the suppliers boat/trailer repairs, but spoke to him yesterday and he should be up and running again within a day or so.  Whiting are being caught in the deep channel at the entrance to Fancy bluff creek by the sand bar.  Trout can be caught occasionally off the shell beds just to the north of the ramp on the west bank and around the pilings of the bridges.  The area in front of the ramp both ways has live bottom and bottom fishing in the area is picking up.  If the water is calm enough and you want to make the run to Joiner Creek there are several inlets there that produce well also.   Take the short cut that passes under Jekyll causeway and head to the left when you get into Joiner.  Some of the inlets have live bottom in front of them.  Sharks should not be much of a problem at this time, although I did catch two 40"+ blacktips off of Jekyll Pier on Tuesday, a bit of a surprise.  For Reds, toss artificials like DOA shrimp on the mud flats during the high tide phase, if you see or catch any try cut bait on the bottom in the channels near the area; you can catch plenty of yellow tails easily enough to use for bait.
> If you want to trailer your boat to Jekyll, whiting are being caught off the pier, but it's still early for consistent action.  The artificial reefs to the north of the pier have been getting a lot of attention and the shell beds near the pier have been producing trout and sheephead.  Reds are caught off the pier occasionally using cut bait, but a bit early for consistent action from them also.
> Hope this information helps. Good luck.



Are they rebuilding the pier? I have camped there many times and caught plenty of blue crabs off that small pier.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Mar 28, 2016)

TTT

I am interested in when the Pier is gonna be up and running as well...


----------



## WalkinDead (Mar 29, 2016)

From what I understand, talking to the guys that run the park last year, the pier will be taken down and more of the more modern floating docks will eventually replace it.  Kind of a shame since the small pier was productive and a boon for the campground.  No pier available lessens the attraction of the campground.
The state has been extremely lax in the upkeep of our coastal fishing areas, most of the piers are in dire need of repairs, especially Jekyll pier.  Makes one wonder just where all that money is going, it's certainly not going where it should.


----------

